# [SOLVED] problem z VPS na gentoo-openvz-x86-2008.11.30

## sindarek

Witam

Ja ... już nie mam pomysłów

Na początku muszę powiedzieć że jestem amatorem choć kilka razy zbudowałem "domowe serwerki" na gentoo

Ale teraz na tym vps'ie poprostu już nie mam pomysłów.

Napiszę wszystko od początku, może diabeł tkwi w szczegółach...

Rebuild gentoo-openvz-x86-2008.11.30, nowszego podobno nie ma.

Problem polega na tym iż zaraz po przywróceniu rebuildu robię poprzez panel ( bez tego nie mogę się połączyć przez putty ) :

rc-update add net.venet0

rc-update add sshd

i reboot z panelu

teraz już przez putty

emerge --sync

eselect profile set 1

Available profile symlink targets:

  [1]   default/linux/x86/10.0

dalej wg instrukcji http://www.gentoo.org/doc/pl/faq.xml#upgrade

emerge -uDN world # spowoduje aktualizację systemu do "najnowszego Gentoo"

sin ~ # emerge -uDN world -pv

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild     U ] sys-libs/zlib-1.2.3-r1 [1.2.3] USE="(-build%)" 416 kB [?=>0]

[ebuild     U ] sys-devel/gnuconfig-20090819 [20060227] 49 kB [?=>0]

[ebuild     U ] dev-util/pkgconfig-0.23 [0.20] USE="-hardened" 1,009 kB [?=>0]

[ebuild     U ] dev-libs/expat-2.0.1-r2 [1.95.8] USE="(-test%)" 436 kB [?=>0]

[ebuild     U ] app-misc/pax-utils-0.1.19 [0.1.10] USE="-caps" 76 kB [?=>0]

[ebuild     U ] dev-libs/gmp-4.3.1 [4.2.4] USE="-nocxx" 1,838 kB [?=>0]

[ebuild     U ] sys-devel/gcc-config-1.4.1 [1.3.13-r1] 0 kB [?=>0]

[ebuild  N    ] app-misc/mime-types-8  12 kB [0]

[ebuild     U ] sys-devel/automake-wrapper-4 [1-r1] 0 kB [?=>0]

[ebuild     U ] app-arch/bzip2-1.0.5-r1 [1.0.3-r5] USE="-static (-build%)" 822 kB [?=>0]

[ebuild     U ] sys-devel/autoconf-wrapper-8 [3-r1] 0 kB [?=>0]

[ebuild  N    ] app-portage/portage-utils-0.2.1  87 kB [0]

[ebuild     U ] sys-libs/timezone-data-2009s [2008i] USE="nls" 367 kB [?=>0]

[ebuild     U ] sys-devel/patch-2.5.9-r1 [2.5.9] USE="-static (-build%)" 198 kB [?=>0]

[ebuild     U ] app-arch/cpio-2.10 [2.6-r5] USE="nls" 930 kB [?=>0]

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/which-2.20 [2.16] 133 kB [?=>0]

[ebuild     U ] sys-kernel/linux-headers-2.6.30-r1 [2.6.11-r2] 3,780 kB [?=>0]

[ebuild     U ] sys-devel/m4-1.4.13 [1.4.4] USE="-examples% (-nls%*)" 985 kB [?=>0]

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/sandbox-2.2 [1.2.12] USE="(-multilib)" 327 kB [?=>0]

[ebuild     U ] dev-libs/mpfr-2.4.1_p5 [2.3.2] 883 kB [?=>0]

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/sysvinit-2.87-r1 [2.86-r3] USE="(-ibm) (-selinux) -static (-bootstrap%) (-build%)" 111 kB [?=>0]

[ebuild     U ] net-misc/iputils-20071127-r2 [021109-r3] USE="ipv6 -SECURITY_HAZARD% -doc -idn% -static" 99 kB [?=>0]

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/baselayout-2.0.1 [2.0.0-r1] USE="-build" 23 kB [?=>0]

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/module-init-tools-3.11.1 [3.5] USE="(-old-linux%)" 197 kB [?=>0]

[ebuild  N    ] virtual/acl-0  0 kB [0]

[ebuild     U ] sys-devel/gettext-0.17 [0.14.4] USE="acl%* nls openmp%* -doc -emacs -nocxx%" 11,369 kB [?=>0]

[ebuild     U ] sys-devel/flex-2.5.35 [2.5.33-r1] USE="nls -static" 1,228 kB [?=>0]

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/findutils-4.5.5 [4.1.20-r2] USE="nls (-selinux) -static (-build%)" 2,227 kB [?=>0]

[ebuild     U ] sys-devel/make-3.81 [3.80-r4] USE="nls -static (-build%)" 1,125 kB [?=>0]

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/diffutils-2.8.7-r2 [2.8.7-r1] USE="nls -static" 1,038 kB [?=>0]

[ebuild     U ] dev-libs/popt-1.15 [1.7-r1] USE="nls" 651 kB [?=>0]

[ebuild     U ] app-arch/gzip-1.3.14 [1.3.5-r8] USE="nls -pic -static (-build%)" 825 kB [?=>0]

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/gawk-3.1.7 [3.1.5] USE="nls -libsigsegv% (-build%)" 2,311 kB [?=>0]

[ebuild     U ] app-arch/tar-1.22 [1.15.1-r1] USE="nls -static (-build%) (-bzip2%*)" 2,046 kB [?=>0]

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/net-tools-1.60_p20090728014017-r1 [1.60-r11] USE="nls -static" 195 kB [?=>0]

[ebuild     U ] sys-devel/bison-2.4.1 [2.1] USE="nls -static" 1,434 kB [?=>0]

[ebuild     U ] sys-devel/binutils-config-1.9-r4 [1.8-r6] 0 kB [?=>0]

[ebuild     U ] dev-libs/libpcre-8.00 [7.8] USE="bzip2 cxx (unicode) zlib -static-libs% (-doc%)" 901 kB [?=>0]

[ebuild     U ] sys-devel/binutils-2.20 [2.16.1] USE="nls -gold% -multislot -multitarget -test -vanilla%" 17,105 kB [?=>0]

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/grep-2.5.4-r1 [2.5.1-r8] USE="nls pcre%* (-build%) (-static%)" 707 kB [?=>0]

[ebuild     U ] sys-libs/ncurses-5.7-r3 [5.4-r6] USE="cxx%* gpm* unicode* -ada% -debug -doc -minimal -profile% -trace% (-bootstrap%) (-build%) (-nocxx%)" 2,388 kB [?=>0]

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/texinfo-4.13 [4.8-r2] USE="nls -static (-build%)" 1,528 kB [?=>0]

[ebuild     U ] sys-libs/gpm-1.20.6 [1.20.5-r1] USE="(-selinux)" 1,251 kB [?=>0]

[ebuild     U ] sys-process/procps-3.2.8 [3.2.6] USE="unicode%* (-n32)" 280 kB [?=>0]

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/less-436 [385_p4-r2] USE="unicode*" 492 kB [?=>0]

[ebuild     U ] app-editors/nano-2.2.0 [1.3.9] USE="ncurses nls unicode* -debug -justify -minimal -slang -spell (-build%)" 1,461 kB [?=>0]

[ebuild     U ] sys-devel/autoconf-2.64 [2.59-r7] USE="-emacs" 1,284 kB [?=>0]

[ebuild     U ] sys-devel/automake-1.10.3 [1.10.2] 0 kB [?=>0]

[ebuild     U ] sys-devel/libtool-2.2.6b [1.5.22] USE="-test% -vanilla%" 722 kB [?=>0]

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/acl-2.2.47-r1 [2.2.47] USE="nls (-nfs)" 152 kB [?=>0]

[ebuild  N    ] dev-libs/libffi-3.0.8  USE="-debug -static-libs -test" 706 kB [0]

[ebuild  NS   ] sys-libs/db-4.8.24 [4.2.52_p2-r1, 4.5.20_p2-r1, 4.6.21_p3-r1] USE="-doc -java -nocxx -tcl -test" 22,364 kB [0]

[ebuild     U ] sys-libs/db-4.6.21_p4 [4.6.21_p3-r1] USE="-doc -java -nocxx -tcl -test (-bootstrap%)" 11,649 kB [?=>0]

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/groff-1.20.1-r2 [1.19.1-r2] USE="-X -examples%" LINGUAS="(-ja)" 3,511 kB [?=>0]

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/kbd-1.15.1 [1.14.1-r1] USE="nls" 1,082 kB [?=>0]

[ebuild     U ] sys-process/psmisc-22.7 [22.1] USE="ipv6 nls -X (-selinux)" 302 kB [?=>0]

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/sed-4.2.1 [4.1.4-r1] USE="acl%* nls (-selinux) -static (-bootstrap%) (-build%)" 879 kB [?=>0]

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/man-1.6f-r3 [1.6-r1] USE="nls -lzma%" 249 kB [?=>0]

[ebuild  N    ] virtual/libffi-0  0 kB [0]

[ebuild     U ] net-misc/rsync-3.0.6 [2.6.0-r6] USE="acl* iconv%* ipv6%* -static -xattr% (-build%) (-livecd%) (-xinetd%)" 761 kB [?=>0]

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/man-pages-3.23 [2.24] USE="nls" LINGUAS="-cs% -da% -de% -es% -fr% -it% -ja% -nl% -pl% -ro% -ru% -zh_CN%" 1,072 kB [?=>0]

[ebuild  N    ] sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-2.6.32  USE="-build -symlink" 62,940 kB [0]

[ebuild     U ] sys-libs/cracklib-2.8.15 [2.8.5-r1] USE="nls python" 602 kB [?=>0]

[ebuild  N    ] app-admin/eselect-python-20090824  5 kB [0]

[ebuild     U ] dev-libs/openssl-0.9.8l-r2 [0.9.7i] USE="zlib -bindist -gmp% -kerberos% -sse2% -test (-emacs%)" 4,082 kB [?=>0]

[ebuild     U ] net-misc/wget-1.12 [1.10.2] USE="ipv6 nls ssl -debug -idn% -ntlm% -static (-build%) (-socks5%)" 1,572 kB [?=>0]

[ebuild     U ] sys-libs/readline-6.0_p4 [5.1_p2] 2,226 kB [?=>0]

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/help2man-1.36.4-r1 [1.33.1] USE="nls" 84 kB [?=>0]

[ebuild     U ] app-admin/perl-cleaner-1.05 [1.01] 6 kB [?=>0]

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/debianutils-3.2.2 [2.14.1-r1] USE="-static (-build%)" 135 kB [?=>0]

[ebuild     U ] sys-devel/libperl-5.8.8-r2 [5.8.7] USE="berkdb gdbm* -debug -ithreads" 9,887 kB [?=>0]

[ebuild     U ] dev-lang/perl-5.8.8-r8 [5.8.7-r3] USE="berkdb gdbm* -build -debug -doc -ithreads -perlsuid (-minimal%)" 0 kB [?=>0]

[ebuild  NS   ] sys-devel/automake-1.11.1 [1.4_p6, 1.5, 1.6.3, 1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r1, 1.10.2] 0 kB [0]

[ebuild     U ] dev-perl/Locale-gettext-1.05-r1 [1.05] 8 kB [?=>0]

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/busybox-1.15.2 [1.00-r4] USE="pam%* -debug -make-symlinks -savedconfig (-selinux) -static (-floppyboot%) (-netboot%)" 1,942 kB [?=>0]

[ebuild     U ] net-misc/openssh-5.3_p1-r1 [4.2_p1-r1] USE="pam tcpd -X% -X509 -hpn -kerberos -ldap -libedit -pkcs11% (-selinux) -skey -smartcard -static (-chroot%) (-ipv6%*) (-sftplogging%)" 1,004 kB [?=>0]

[ebuild     U ] app-admin/eselect-1.2.8 [1.0.11-r1] USE="-bash-completion -doc (-vim-syntax%)" 151 kB [?=>0]

[uninstall    ] app-admin/eselect-news-20080320  [?]

[blocks b     ] app-admin/eselect-news ("app-admin/eselect-news" is blocking app-admin/eselect-1.2. :Cool: 

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/shadow-4.1.4.2-r1 [4.0.14-r1] USE="cracklib%* nls pam -audit% (-selinux) -skey (-nousuid%)" 1,749 kB [?=>0]

[uninstall    ] sys-apps/pam-login-4.0.14  USE="nls -livecd (-selinux) -skey"  [?]

[blocks b     ] sys-apps/pam-login ("sys-apps/pam-login" is blocking sys-apps/shadow-4.1.4.2-r1)

[blocks b     ] >=sys-apps/shadow-4.0.14-r2 (">=sys-apps/shadow-4.0.14-r2" is blocking sys-apps/pam-login-4.0.14)

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/util-linux-2.16.2 [2.12r-r2] USE="crypt nls perl unicode%* -loop-aes% -old-linux% (-selinux) -slang% (-uclibc) (-old-crypt%) (-pam%*) (-static%)" 3,440 kB [?=>0]

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/coreutils-7.6 [5.2.1-r7] USE="acl* nls -caps% -gmp% (-selinux) -static -vanilla% -xattr% (-build%)" 9,786 kB [?=>0]

[ebuild     U ] app-misc/ca-certificates-20090709 [20050804] 151 kB [?=>0]

[uninstall    ] sys-libs/e2fsprogs-libs-1.41.3  USE="nls"  [?]

[blocks b     ] <sys-libs/e2fsprogs-libs-1.41.8 ("<sys-libs/e2fsprogs-libs-1.41.8" is blocking sys-apps/util-linux-2.16.2)

[ebuild     U ] app-shells/bash-4.0_p35 [3.0-r12] USE="net%* nls -afs% -bashlogger -examples% -mem-scramble% -plugins% -vanilla% (-build%)" 6,168 kB [?=>0]

[ebuild  NS   ] dev-lang/python-3.1.1-r1 [2.4.2, 2.5.2-r8] USE="gdbm ipv6 ncurses readline ssl threads (wide-unicode) xml -build -doc -examples -sqlite -tk -wininst" 9,538 kB [0]

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/portage-2.1.7.11 [2.0.54] USE="-build -doc -epydoc% -python3% (-selinux)" LINGUAS="-pl%" 549 kB [?=>0]

[ebuild     U ] app-admin/python-updater-0.7 [0.6] 7 kB [?=>0]

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/file-5.03 [4.13] USE="python (-build%)" 602 kB [?=>0]

[ebuild     U ] dev-libs/libxml2-2.7.4-r1 [2.7.2-r1] USE="ipv6 python readline -debug -doc -examples -test (-bootstrap%) (-build%)" 4,722 kB [?=>0]

[ebuild  NS   ] dev-lang/python-2.6.4 [2.4.2, 2.5.2-r8] USE="berkdb gdbm ipv6 ncurses readline ssl threads (wide-unicode) xml -build -doc -examples -sqlite -tk -wininst" 10,997 kB [0]

[ebuild     U ] sys-libs/glibc-2.11-r1 [2.3.5-r2] USE="nls -debug% -gd% -glibc-omitfp (-hardened) (-multilib) -profile (-selinux) -vanilla% (-build%) (-erandom%) (-glibc-compat20%) (-linuxthreads-tls%) (-nptl%) (-nptlonly%) (-pic%) (-userlocales%)" 16,006 kB [?=>0]

[ebuild     U ] sys-fs/udev-149 [133-r4] USE="devfs-compat%* -extras% (-selinux) -test%" 535 kB [?=>0]

[ebuild  NS   ] sys-devel/gcc-4.4.2 [3.4.5, 4.3.2] USE="fortran mudflap nls nptl openmp (-altivec) -bootstrap -build -doc (-fixed-point) -gcj -graphite -gtk (-hardened) -ip28 -ip32r10k (-libffi) (-multilib) -multislot (-n32) (-n64) -nocxx -objc -objc++ -objc-gc -test -vanilla" 61,459 kB [0]

[ebuild     U ] sys-libs/e2fsprogs-libs-1.41.9 [1.41.3] USE="nls" 485 kB [?=>0]

[ebuild     U ] sys-fs/e2fsprogs-1.41.9 [1.38-r1] USE="nls (-static%)" 4,349 kB [?=>0]

[blocks b     ] <sys-fs/e2fsprogs-1.41.8 ("<sys-fs/e2fsprogs-1.41.8" is blocking sys-apps/util-linux-2.16.2, sys-libs/e2fsprogs-libs-1.41.9)

[uninstall    ] sys-libs/com_err-1.38  USE="nls"  [?]

[blocks b     ] sys-libs/com_err ("sys-libs/com_err" is blocking sys-libs/e2fsprogs-libs-1.41.9)

[uninstall    ] sys-libs/ss-1.38  USE="nls"  [?]

[blocks b     ] sys-libs/ss ("sys-libs/ss" is blocking sys-libs/e2fsprogs-libs-1.41.9)

[ebuild     U ] sys-libs/pam-1.1.0 [0.78-r3] USE="cracklib%* nls%* -audit% -debug% (-selinux) -test% -vim-syntax% (-berkdb%*) (-nis%) (-pam_chroot%) (-pam_console%) (-pam_timestamp%) (-pwdb%)" 1,564 kB [?=>0]

[blocks b     ] <sys-libs/pam-0.99.9.0-r1 ("<sys-libs/pam-0.99.9.0-r1" is blocking sys-auth/pambase-20090620.1-r1)

[ebuild     U ] sys-auth/pambase-20090620.1-r1 [20081028-r1] USE="cracklib sha512 -consolekit -debug -gnome-keyring -mktemp -passwdqc (-selinux) -ssh" 3 kB [?=>0]

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/openrc-0.5.3 [0.3.0.20081113-r2] USE="ncurses pam unicode -debug" 150 kB [?=>0]

[blocks B     ] <sys-apps/portage-2.1.5 ("<sys-apps/portage-2.1.5" is blocking app-shells/bash-4.0_p35)

Total: 96 packages (84 upgrades, 7 new, 5 in new slots, 5 uninstalls), Size of downloads: 324,931 kB

Conflict: 9 blocks (1 unsatisfied)

Portage tree and overlays:

 [0] /usr/portage

 [?] indicates that the source repository could not be determined

Niestety jakakolwiek próba aktualizacji systemu kończy się zepsuciem portage.

Zepsucie polega na tym iż po tym poleceniu , jak skończy się aktualizować , nie działa emerge.

Mi skończyły się pomysły ... ja więcej nie wymyślę.

Czy mogę liczyć na Waszą pomoc ? 

Pozdrawiam

Darek

Może dopiszę jeszcze że po zrobieniu 

emerge --sync

mam na końcu informację :

Number of files: 133574

Number of files transferred: 644

Total file size: 177740199 bytes

Total transferred file size: 4191257 bytes

Literal data: 4191257 bytes

Matched data: 0 bytes

File list size: 3150110

File list generation time: 0.001 seconds

File list transfer time: 0.000 seconds

Total bytes sent: 52615

Total bytes received: 7477750

sent 52615 bytes  received 7477750 bytes  885925.29 bytes/sec

total size is 177740199  speedup is 23.60

 * An update to portage is available. It is _highly_ recommended

 * that you update portage now, before any other packages are updated.

 * To update portage, run 'emerge portage' now.

A gdy daję komendę 

emerge portage -pv

sin / # emerge portage -pv

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild     U ] app-misc/pax-utils-0.1.19 [0.1.10] USE="-caps" 76 kB [?=>0]

[ebuild  N    ] virtual/acl-0  0 kB [0]

[ebuild     U ] dev-libs/expat-2.0.1-r2 [1.95.8] USE="(-test%)" 436 kB [?=>0]

[ebuild  N    ] app-misc/mime-types-8  12 kB [0]

[ebuild     U ] sys-devel/m4-1.4.13 [1.4.4] USE="-examples% (-nls%*)" 985 kB [?=>0]

[ebuild     U ] sys-devel/autoconf-wrapper-8 [3-r1] 0 kB [?=>0]

[ebuild     U ] sys-devel/autoconf-2.64 [2.59-r7] USE="-emacs" 1,284 kB [?=>0]

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/sandbox-2.2 [1.2.12] USE="(-multilib)" 327 kB [?=>0]

[ebuild     U ] net-misc/rsync-3.0.6 [2.6.0-r6] USE="acl* iconv%* ipv6%* -static -xattr% (-build%) (-livecd%) (-xinetd%)" 761 kB [?=>0]

[ebuild     U ] sys-devel/gettext-0.17 [0.14.4] USE="acl%* nls openmp%* -doc -emacs -nocxx%" 11,369 kB [?=>0]

[ebuild  N    ] dev-libs/libffi-3.0.8  USE="-debug -static-libs -test" 706 kB [0]

[ebuild  N    ] virtual/libffi-0  0 kB [0]

[ebuild  N    ] app-admin/eselect-python-20090824  5 kB [0]

[ebuild     U ] app-admin/eselect-1.2.8 [1.0.11-r1] USE="-bash-completion -doc (-vim-syntax%)" 151 kB [?=>0]

[uninstall    ] app-admin/eselect-news-20080320  [?]

[blocks b     ] app-admin/eselect-news ("app-admin/eselect-news" is blocking app-admin/eselect-1.2. :Cool: 

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/coreutils-7.6 [5.2.1-r7] USE="acl* nls -caps% -gmp% (-selinux) -static -vanilla% -xattr% (-build%)" 9,786 kB [?=>0]

[ebuild     U ] app-shells/bash-4.0_p35 [3.0-r12] USE="net%* nls -afs% -bashlogger -examples% -mem-scramble% -plugins% -vanilla% (-build%)" 6,168 kB [?=>0]

[ebuild  NS   ] dev-lang/python-3.1.1-r1 [2.4.2, 2.5.2-r8] USE="gdbm ipv6 ncurses readline ssl threads (wide-unicode) xml -build -doc -examples -sqlite -tk -wininst" 9,538 kB [0]

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/portage-2.1.7.11 [2.0.54] USE="-build -doc -epydoc% -python3% (-selinux)" LINGUAS="-pl%" 549 kB [?=>0]

[blocks B     ] <sys-apps/portage-2.1.5 ("<sys-apps/portage-2.1.5" is blocking app-shells/bash-4.0_p35)

[blocks B     ] <sys-apps/util-linux-2.13 ("<sys-apps/util-linux-2.13" is blocking sys-apps/coreutils-7.6)

Total: 18 packages (12 upgrades, 5 new, 1 in new slot, 1 uninstall), Size of downloads: 42,147 kB

Conflict: 3 blocks (2 unsatisfied)

Portage tree and overlays:

 [0] /usr/portage

 [?] indicates that the source repository could not be determined

Nie chce aktualizować bo są zablokowane pakiety, ja je emerge -C

I tak jak pisałem , w najlepszym razie idzie cała aktualizacja a potem emerge nie działaLast edited by sindarek on Mon Dec 14, 2009 11:10 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## SlashBeast

Masz wszystko napisane, na forum bylo rowniez sporo tematow o aktualizacji  com_errr+ss. Ty najwyrazniej nie ogarniasz gentoo. Jak szukasz nowszych stage pod openvz, uzych tyzh z funtoo.org, budowane co pare dni.

----------

## sindarek

 *SlashBeast wrote:*   

> Masz wszystko napisane, na forum bylo rowniez sporo tematow o aktualizacji  com_errr+ss. 

 

Ja nie mogę nic znaleźć w temacie. Czy mogę Cię prosić o konkretny namiar ? link ? najlepiej w języku polskim

 *SlashBeast wrote:*   

> Ty najwyrazniej nie ogarniasz gentoo. 

 

Od kilku dni ( i nocy ) nad tym siedzę. Zapewne masz rację.

 *SlashBeast wrote:*   

> Jak szukasz nowszych stage pod openvz, uzych tyzh z funtoo.org, budowane co pare dni.

 

OOO super , nie widziałem nic poza. 

http://wiki.openvz.org/Download/template/precreated

A z tego funtoo.org to np coś takiego ? Myślisz tak jak piszesz tzn o stage czy template ?

http://dev.funtoo.org/linux/funtoo/i686/funtoo-i686-2009.12.04/openvz/gentoo-openvz-i686-2009.12.04.tar.gz

Tylko tu właśnie staję przed problem.

Jak mam załadować template. Z poziomu panelu mogę załadować jedynie te template które udostępnia dostawca VPS.

Więc swojego nie mogę pobrać z sieci.

Z poziomu panelu mogę zapisywać i odtwarzać kopie zapasowe. Więc czy to jedyna możliwość odtworzenia systemu ?

Tzn pobrać z zewnątrz kopię zapasową i ją odtworzyć ?

----------

## dziadu

W logach które podałeś masz podane jak na dłoni gdzie jest problem. Wystarczy teraz przeczytać je dokładnie, pomyśleć nad rozwiązaniem, wesprzeć się handbookiem i manualem do portage i naprawić błąd. Dałem Ci wędkę, czas na łowy.

Jeśli nadal nie będziesz potrafił nawet powiedzieć gdzie jest problem (żeby naprawić problem trzeba wiedzieć, gdzie on jest) to znaczy, że nie rozumiesz jak działa Gentoo, jak działa portage. Wnioski będziesz musiał wyciągnąć z tego sam. Jako podpowiedź dodam, że już raz o przyczynie problemu wspomniałeś, teraz czas wyciągnąć wnioski.

----------

## sindarek

Dziś to już chyba nic nie wymyślę ...

Generalnie to naprowadziliście mnie na trop .

Znalazłem trochę odpowiedzi ale z moją wiedzą będę musiał sprawdzać wszystkie po kolei .

Zacznę od tego

a)

emerge -f e2fsprogs e2fsprogs-libs && emerge -C com_err ss && emerge e2fsprogs e2fsprogs-libs

lub

b)

1. emerge -NuDav --fetchonly world

2. emerge -C ss com_err e2fsprogs

3. emerge -NuDav --nodeps e2fsprogs-libs e2fsprogs

4. echo "sys-libs/com_err" >>/etc/portage/package.mask

5. echo "sys-libs/ss" >>/etc/portage/package.mask

6. echo "sys-libs/com_err-1.40.11" >>/etc/portage/profile/package.provided

7. echo "sys-libs/ss-1.40.11" >>/etc/portage/profile/package.provided

Tutaj co ? ściągamy pakiety, kasujemy, instalujemy, maskujemy , a pkt 6 i 7 ?  że ma nie instalować tych pakietów ?

----------

## dziadu

Stosując drugie rozwiązanie, pozbędziesz się dwóch krytycznych dla systemu pakietów.

Pierwsze wygląda OK.

Kombinuj dalej, choć może jak raz się sparzysz to potem będziesz wiedział na przyszłość?

----------

## SlashBeast

Musisz poprosic dostawce o dodanie templatow z funtoo.org. Np. vpslink jakis wiekszy czas temu dodal takowe.

----------

## Kurt Steiner

sindarek, używaj, proszę, znaczników BBCode w swoich postach. Bardzo poprawi to ich czytelność.

----------

## sindarek

Koledzy jeśli macie gotowe rozwiązanie to proszę podajcie, ja już nie mam siły do tego ...

----------

## SlashBeast

Uzyj nowszego templatu, jak Ci isp nie chce wrzucic innego, niz ten staroci ktory jest, podmien pliki na rootfs na te z templatu funtoo (powinno smigac) i przerestartuj swoje VE. Albo... zrob aktualizacje systemu, po prostu, blocki nie sa bez powodu i bez wiekszego problemu z odrobina produktywnego myslniea mozna je rozwiazac, np. wymusic aktualziacje portage bez zaleznosci, ktore blokuje nowego basha itp. Potem wrzucic basha...

----------

## sindarek

 *SlashBeast wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Uzyj nowszego templatu, jak Ci isp nie chce wrzucic innego, niz ten staroci ktory jest
> 
> 

 

Odpada

 *SlashBeast wrote:*   

> 
> 
> podmien pliki na rootfs na te z templatu funtoo (powinno smigac) i przerestartuj swoje VE.
> 
> 

 

Dobrze rozumiem że masz na myśli coś takiego:

cd /

wget http://dev.funtoo.org/linux/funtoo/i686/funtoo-i686-2009.12.11/openvz/gentoo-openvz-i686-2009.12.11.tar.gz

tar xvzpf gentoo-openvz-i686-2009.12.11.tar.gz

reboot 

 *SlashBeast wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Albo... zrob aktualizacje systemu, po prostu, blocki nie sa bez powodu i bez wiekszego problemu z odrobina produktywnego myslniea mozna je rozwiazac, np. wymusic aktualziacje portage bez zaleznosci, ktore blokuje nowego basha itp. Potem wrzucic basha...
> 
> 

 

Kolego ja staram się myśleć od kilku dni i nocy ...

Niestety nijak mi to nie wychodzi ...

emerge -Ouav portage # (zaktualizuje portage bez zależności)

też nie

Jeśli uważasz , że to takie proste i "i bez wiekszego problemu z odrobina produktywnego myslniea mozna je rozwiazac" to

bardzo chętnie udostępnię dostęp do VPS Tobie czy komuś innemu . 

Tylko prosiłbym potem o podanie mi co trzeba zrobić bo będę chciał zrobić to sam od nowa ...

Czy znajdzie się jakiś expert który mi to popchnie ... za moją dozgonną wdzięczność.

Pozdrawiam

sindarek

----------

## SlashBeast

```
emerge -NuD world --fetchonly && emerge -C eselect-news && emerge --nodeps portage && emerge --nodeps bash && emerge -1 bash && emerge eselect-news
```

sprawdz ta kombinacje, powinna garsc blokow zdjac.

Co do podmiany system, to myslalem o czyms sprytniejszym. Jak jescze na tym VPSie masz cos jak netboot czy remote recovery zdolne do chroota to jeszcze latwiej.

----------

## sindarek

 *SlashBeast wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> emerge -NuD world --fetchonly && emerge -C eselect-news && emerge --nodeps portage && emerge --nodeps bash && emerge -1 bash && emerge eselect-news
> ```
> ...

 

>>> Verifying ebuild manifests

!!! A file is not listed in the Manifest: '/usr/portage/sys-apps/portage/portage-2.2_rc58.ebuild'

 *SlashBeast wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Co do podmiany system, to myslalem o czyms sprytniejszym.
> 
> 

 

Nic innego nie jestem w stanie wymyślić . Ale powiem Ci że mam jakiegoś pecha do tych template.

Zrobiłem tak jak napisałem. Po restarcie funtoo nie mogę uruchomić sieci a dokładniej net.venet0.

Nie jest to chyba spowodowane nakładką mało sprytną , ponieważ u mnie na domowym linuxie z openvz też mam taki sam problem.

 *SlashBeast wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Jak jescze na tym VPSie masz cos jak netboot czy remote recovery zdolne do chroota to jeszcze latwiej.
> 
> 

 

Pytasz o funkcję w panelu ? W Panelu recorvery jest ale nie widzę opcji chroota czy netboot.

Myślę że możemy tak jeszcze pisać przez kilka dni ...

Rozumiem , że forum jest po to by pomagać na nim a nie prywatnie ale daję słowo harcerza , że jeśli wejdziesz, zrobisz, powiesz co trzeba zrobić bym mógł to zrobić sam to obiecuję że tu wszystko ładnie opiszę ...

Do tej pory lubiłem gentoo , wszystko szło bez takich jaj, nie chcę się "uczyć" innych dystrybucji

Jeśli możesz to podaj proszę jakiś kontakt do Ciebie w celu przesłania danych do zalogowania.

----------

## SlashBeast

 *Quote:*   

> >>> Verifying ebuild manifests
> 
> !!! A file is not listed in the Manifest: '/usr/portage/sys-apps/portage/portage-2.2_rc58.ebuild' 

 

Masz jakiegos zonka z drzewem portage, pobierz nowe. Jak nie dasz rady to Ci to jutro postaram sie zrobic.

----------

## sindarek

 *SlashBeast wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   >>> Verifying ebuild manifests
> 
> !!! A file is not listed in the Manifest: '/usr/portage/sys-apps/portage/portage-2.2_rc58.ebuild'  
> 
> Masz jakiegos zonka z drzewem portage, pobierz nowe. Jak nie dasz rady to Ci to jutro postaram sie zrobic.

 

```

wget ftp://ftp-stud.hs-esslingen.de/pub/Mirrors/gentoo/snapshots/portage-20091204.tar.bz2

tar xvjf ./portage-20091204.tar.bz2 -C /usr

emerge -NuD world --fetchonly && emerge -C eselect-news && emerge --nodeps portage && emerge --nodeps bash && emerge -1 bash && emerge eselect-news
```

tu pomijam logi ze ściągania 86 pakietów, wklejam tylko ostatni

```

>>> Fetching (86 of 86) sys-apps/shadow-4.1.4.2-r1

>>> Downloading 'http://distfiles.gentoo.org/distfiles/shadow-4.1.4.2.tar.bz2'

--2009-12-12 22:12:41--  http://distfiles.gentoo.org/distfiles/shadow-4.1.4.2.tar.bz2

Resolving distfiles.gentoo.org... 130.239.17.6, 216.165.129.135, 204.152.191.39, ...

Connecting to distfiles.gentoo.org|130.239.17.6|:80... connected.

HTTP request sent, awaiting response... 302 Found

Location: http://mirrors.kernel.org/gentoo/distfiles/shadow-4.1.4.2.tar.bz2 [following]

--2009-12-12 22:12:41--  http://mirrors.kernel.org/gentoo/distfiles/shadow-4.1.4.2.tar.bz2

Resolving mirrors.kernel.org... 199.6.1.174, 130.239.17.6

Reusing existing connection to distfiles.gentoo.org:80.

HTTP request sent, awaiting response... 200 OK

Length: 1790400 (1.7M) [application/x-bzip2]

Saving to: `/usr/portage/distfiles/shadow-4.1.4.2.tar.bz2'

100%[====================================================================================================================>] 1,790,400   2.24M/s   in 0.8s

2009-12-12 22:12:42 (2.24 MB/s) - `/usr/portage/distfiles/shadow-4.1.4.2.tar.bz2' saved [1790400/1790400]

 * shadow-4.1.4.2.tar.bz2 RMD160 SHA1 SHA256 size ;-) ...                                                                                              [ ok ]

 * checking ebuild checksums ;-) ...                                                                                                                   [ ok ]

 * checking auxfile checksums ;-) ...                                                                                                                  [ ok ]

 * checking miscfile checksums ;-) ...                                                                                                                 [ ok ]

 * Messages for package sys-apps/portage-2.1.7.13:

 * Fetch failed for 'sys-apps/portage-2.1.7.13'

 * Messages for package sys-apps/findutils-4.5.5:

 * Fetch failed for 'sys-apps/findutils-4.5.5'

 * Messages for package sys-devel/automake-1.10.3:

 * Fetch failed for 'sys-devel/automake-1.10.3'

 * Messages for package sys-process/psmisc-22.8:

 * Fetch failed for 'sys-process/psmisc-22.8'

 * Messages for package sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-2.6.32:

 * Fetch failed for 'sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-2.6.32'

 * Messages for package sys-apps/coreutils-8.2:

 * Fetch failed for 'sys-apps/coreutils-8.2'

 * Messages for package sys-fs/udev-149:

 * Fetch failed for 'sys-fs/udev-149'

 * Messages for package sys-devel/automake-1.11.1:

 * Fetch failed for 'sys-devel/automake-1.11.1'

 *

 * The following packages have failed to build or install:

 *

 *      ('ebuild', '/', 'sys-apps/portage-2.1.7.13', 'merge')

 *      ('ebuild', '/', 'sys-apps/findutils-4.5.5', 'merge')

 *      ('ebuild', '/', 'sys-devel/automake-1.10.3', 'merge')

 *      ('ebuild', '/', 'sys-process/psmisc-22.8', 'merge')

 *      ('ebuild', '/', 'sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-2.6.32', 'merge')

 *      ('ebuild', '/', 'sys-apps/coreutils-8.2', 'merge')

 *      ('ebuild', '/', 'sys-fs/udev-149', 'merge')

 *      ('ebuild', '/', 'sys-devel/automake-1.11.1', 'merge')

```

```

emerge -NuD world -pv

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

[size=7]Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild     U ] sys-libs/zlib-1.2.3-r1 [1.2.3] USE="(-build%)" 0 kB [?=>0]

[ebuild     U ] sys-devel/gnuconfig-20090819 [20060227] 0 kB [?=>0]

[ebuild     U ] dev-util/pkgconfig-0.23 [0.20] USE="-hardened" 0 kB [?=>0]

[ebuild     U ] dev-libs/expat-2.0.1-r2 [1.95.8] USE="(-test%)" 0 kB [?=>0]

[ebuild     U ] app-misc/pax-utils-0.1.19 [0.1.10] USE="-caps" 0 kB [?=>0]

[ebuild     U ] dev-libs/gmp-4.3.1 [4.2.4] USE="-nocxx" 0 kB [?=>0]

[ebuild     U ] sys-devel/gcc-config-1.4.1 [1.3.13-r1] 0 kB [?=>0]

[ebuild     U ] sys-devel/automake-wrapper-4 [1-r1] 0 kB [?=>0]

[ebuild     U ] app-arch/bzip2-1.0.5-r1 [1.0.3-r5] USE="-static (-build%)" 0 kB [?=>0]

[ebuild     U ] sys-devel/autoconf-wrapper-8 [6] 0 kB [?=>0]

[ebuild  N    ] app-arch/xz-utils-4.999.9_beta  USE="nls threads -static-libs" 0 kB [0]

[ebuild     U ] sys-libs/timezone-data-2009s [2008i] USE="nls" 0 kB [?=>0]

[ebuild     U ] app-arch/cpio-2.10 [2.6-r5] USE="nls" 0 kB [?=>0]

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/which-2.20 [2.16] 0 kB [?=>0]

[ebuild     U ] sys-kernel/linux-headers-2.6.30-r1 [2.6.11-r2] 0 kB [?=>0]

[ebuild     U ] sys-devel/m4-1.4.13 [1.4.4] USE="-examples% (-nls%*)" 0 kB [?=>0]

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/sandbox-2.2 [1.2.12] USE="(-multilib)" 0 kB [?=>0]

[ebuild     U ] dev-libs/mpfr-2.4.1_p5 [2.4.1_p1] 0 kB [?=>0]

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/portage-2.1.7.13 [2.0.54] USE="-build -doc -epydoc% -python3% (-selinux)" LINGUAS="-pl%" 492 kB [?=>0]

[ebuild     U ] net-misc/rsync-3.0.6 [2.6.0-r6] USE="acl* iconv%* ipv6%* -static -xattr% (-build%) (-livecd%) (-xinetd%)" 0 kB [?=>0]

[ebuild     U ] app-admin/python-updater-0.7 [0.6] 0 kB [?=>0]

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/sysvinit-2.87-r1 [2.86-r3] USE="(-ibm) (-selinux) -static (-bootstrap%) (-build%)" 0 kB [?=>0]

[ebuild     U ] net-misc/iputils-20071127-r2 [021109-r3] USE="ipv6 -SECURITY_HAZARD% -doc -idn% -static" 0 kB [?=>0]

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/baselayout-2.0.1 [2.0.0-r1] USE="-build" 0 kB [?=>0]

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/module-init-tools-3.11.1 [3.5] USE="(-old-linux%)" 0 kB [?=>0]

[ebuild     U ] sys-devel/gettext-0.17 [0.14.4] USE="acl%* nls openmp%* -doc -emacs -nocxx%" 0 kB [?=>0]

[ebuild     U ] sys-devel/flex-2.5.35 [2.5.33-r1] USE="nls -static" 0 kB [?=>0]

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/findutils-4.5.5 [4.1.20-r2] USE="nls (-selinux) -static (-build%)" 2,227 kB [?=>0]

[ebuild     U ] sys-devel/make-3.81 [3.80-r4] USE="nls -static (-build%)" 0 kB [?=>0]

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/diffutils-2.8.7-r2 [2.8.7-r1] USE="nls -static" 0 kB [?=>0]

[ebuild     U ] dev-libs/popt-1.15 [1.7-r1] USE="nls" 0 kB [?=>0]

[ebuild     U ] app-arch/gzip-1.3.14 [1.3.5-r8] USE="nls -pic -static (-build%)" 0 kB [?=>0]

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/gawk-3.1.7 [3.1.5] USE="nls -libsigsegv% (-build%)" 0 kB [?=>0]

[ebuild     U ] app-arch/tar-1.22 [1.15.1-r1] USE="nls -static (-build%) (-bzip2%*)" 0 kB [?=>0]

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/net-tools-1.60_p20090728014017-r1 [1.60-r11] USE="nls -static" 0 kB [?=>0]

[ebuild     U ] sys-devel/bison-2.4.1 [2.1] USE="nls -static" 0 kB [?=>0]

[ebuild     U ] sys-devel/binutils-config-1.9-r4 [1.8-r6] 0 kB [?=>0]

[ebuild     U ] dev-libs/libpcre-8.00 [7.9-r1] USE="bzip2 cxx (unicode) zlib -static-libs (-doc%)" 0 kB [?=>0]

[ebuild     U ] sys-devel/binutils-2.20 [2.16.1] USE="nls -gold% -multislot -multitarget -test -vanilla%" 0 kB [?=>0]

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/grep-2.5.4-r1 [2.5.1-r8] USE="nls pcre%* (-build%) (-static%)" 0 kB [?=>0]

[ebuild     U ] sys-libs/ncurses-5.7-r3 [5.4-r6] USE="cxx%* gpm* unicode* -ada% -debug -doc -minimal -profile% -trace% (-bootstrap%) (-build%) (-nocxx%)" 0 kB [?=>0]

[ebuild     U ] app-shells/bash-4.0_p35 [4.0_p28] USE="net nls -afs -bashlogger -examples -mem-scramble% -plugins -vanilla" 0 kB [?=>0]

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/texinfo-4.13 [4.8-r2] USE="nls -static (-build%)" 0 kB [?=>0]

[ebuild     U ] sys-libs/gpm-1.20.6 [1.20.5] USE="(-selinux)" 0 kB [?=>0]

[ebuild     U ] sys-process/procps-3.2.8 [3.2.6] USE="unicode%* (-n32)" 0 kB [?=>0]

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/less-436 [385_p4-r2] USE="unicode*" 0 kB [?=>0]

[ebuild     U ] app-editors/nano-2.2.0 [1.3.9] USE="ncurses nls unicode* -debug -justify -minimal -slang -spell (-build%)" 0 kB [?=>0]

[ebuild     U ] app-admin/perl-cleaner-1.05 [1.01] 0 kB [?=>0]

[ebuild     U ] sys-devel/autoconf-2.64 [2.59-r7] USE="-emacs" 0 kB [?=>0]

[ebuild     U ] sys-devel/automake-1.10.3 [1.10.2] 0 kB [?=>0]

[ebuild     U ] sys-devel/libtool-2.2.6b [1.5.22] USE="-test% -vanilla%" 0 kB [?=>0]

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/acl-2.2.47-r1 [2.2.47] USE="nls (-nfs)" 0 kB [?=>0]

[ebuild     U ] sys-libs/readline-6.0_p4 [5.1_p2] 0 kB [?=>0]

[ebuild  NS   ] sys-libs/db-4.8.24 [4.2.52_p2-r1, 4.5.20_p2-r1, 4.6.21_p3-r1, 4.7.25_p4] USE="-doc -java -nocxx -tcl -test" 0 kB [0]

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/groff-1.20.1-r2 [1.19.1-r2] USE="-X -examples%" LINGUAS="(-ja)" 0 kB [?=>0]

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/kbd-1.15.1 [1.14.1-r1] USE="nls" 0 kB [?=>0]

[ebuild     U ] sys-process/psmisc-22.8 [22.1] USE="ipv6 nls -X (-selinux)" 0 kB [?=>0]

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/sed-4.2.1 [4.1.4-r1] USE="acl%* nls (-selinux) -static (-bootstrap%) (-build%)" 0 kB [?=>0]

[ebuild     U ] sys-libs/gdbm-1.8.3-r4 [1.8.3-r3] USE="berkdb" 0 kB [?=>0]

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/man-1.6f-r3 [1.6-r1] USE="nls -lzma%" 0 kB [?=>0]

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/man-pages-3.23 [2.24] USE="nls" LINGUAS="-cs% -da% -de% -es% -fr% -it% -ja% -nl% -pl% -ro% -ru% -zh_CN%" 0 kB [?=>0]

[ebuild  N    ] sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-2.6.32  USE="-build -symlink" 62,940 kB [0]

[ebuild     U ] dev-libs/openssl-0.9.8l-r2 [0.9.7i] USE="zlib -bindist -gmp% -kerberos% -sse2% -test (-emacs%)" 0 kB [?=>0]

[ebuild   R   ] dev-lang/python-2.6.4  USE="berkdb gdbm ipv6 ncurses readline ssl threads xml -build -doc -examples -sqlite -tk -ucs2% -wininst (-wide-unicode%*)" 0 kB [?=>0]

[ebuild     U ] net-misc/wget-1.12 [1.10.2] USE="ipv6 nls ssl -debug -idn% -ntlm% -static (-build%) (-socks5%)" 0 kB [?=>0]

[ebuild   R   ] dev-lang/python-3.1.1-r1  USE="gdbm ipv6 ncurses readline ssl threads xml -build -doc -examples -sqlite -tk -ucs2% -wininst (-wide-unicode%*)" 0 kB [0]

[ebuild     U ] sys-libs/cracklib-2.8.15 [2.8.5-r1] USE="nls python" 0 kB [?=>0]

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/file-5.03 [4.13] USE="python (-build%)" 0 kB [?=>0]

[ebuild     U ] dev-libs/libxml2-2.7.4-r1 [2.7.3-r2] USE="ipv6 python readline -debug -doc -examples -test" 0 kB [?=>0]

[ebuild     U ] sys-libs/glibc-2.11-r1 [2.3.5-r2] USE="nls -debug% -gd% -glibc-omitfp (-hardened) (-multilib) -profile (-selinux) -vanilla% (-build%) (-erandom%) (-glibc-compat20%) (-linuxthreads-tls%) (-nptl%) (-nptlonly%) (-pic%) (-userlocales%)" 0 kB [?=>0]

[ebuild  NS   ] sys-devel/gcc-4.4.2 [3.4.5, 4.3.3-r2] USE="fortran mudflap nls nptl openmp (-altivec) -bootstrap -build -doc (-fixed-point) -gcj -graphite -gtk (-hardened) -ip28 -ip32r10k (-libffi) (-multilib) -multislot (-n32) (-n64) -nocxx -objc -objc++ -objc-gc -test -vanilla" 0 kB [0]

[ebuild     U ] sys-libs/pam-1.1.0 [0.78-r3] USE="cracklib%* nls%* -audit% -debug% (-selinux) -test% -vim-syntax% (-berkdb%*) (-nis%) (-pam_chroot%) (-pam_console%) (-pam_timestamp%) (-pwdb%)" 0 kB [?=>0]

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/openrc-0.5.3 [0.5.0-r2] USE="ncurses pam unicode -debug" 0 kB [?=>0]

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/busybox-1.15.2 [1.00-r4] USE="pam%* -debug -make-symlinks -savedconfig (-selinux) -static (-floppyboot%) (-netboot%)" 0 kB [?=>0]

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/help2man-1.36.4-r1 [1.33.1] USE="nls" 0 kB [?=>0]

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/util-linux-2.16.2 [2.12r-r2] USE="crypt nls perl unicode%* -loop-aes% -old-linux% (-selinux) -slang% (-uclibc) (-old-crypt%) (-pam%*) (-static%)" 0 kB [?=>0]

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/coreutils-8.2 [5.2.1-r7] USE="acl* nls -caps% -gmp% (-selinux) -static -vanilla% -xattr% (-build%)" 0 kB [?=>0]

[ebuild     U ] sys-fs/udev-149 [135-r9] USE="devfs-compat%* -extras% (-selinux) -test%" 0 kB [?=>0]

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/debianutils-3.2.2 [2.14.1-r1] USE="-static (-build%)" 0 kB [?=>0]

[ebuild     U ] app-misc/ca-certificates-20090709 [20050804] 0 kB [?=>0]

[ebuild     U ] sys-devel/libperl-5.8.8-r2 [5.8.7] USE="berkdb gdbm* -debug -ithreads" 0 kB [?=>0]

[ebuild     U ] dev-lang/perl-5.8.8-r8 [5.8.7-r3] USE="berkdb gdbm* -build -debug -doc -ithreads -perlsuid (-minimal%)" 0 kB [?=>0]

[ebuild  NS   ] sys-devel/automake-1.11.1 [1.4_p6, 1.5, 1.6.3, 1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r1, 1.10.2] 0 kB [0]

[ebuild     U ] dev-perl/Locale-gettext-1.05-r1 [1.05] 0 kB [?=>0]

[ebuild     U ] net-misc/openssh-5.3_p1-r1 [4.2_p1-r1] USE="pam tcpd -X% -X509 -hpn -kerberos -ldap -libedit -pkcs11% (-selinux) -skey -smartcard -static (-chroot%) (-ipv6%*) (-sftplogging%)" 0 kB [?=>0]

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/shadow-4.1.4.2-r1 [4.0.14-r1] USE="cracklib%* nls pam -audit% (-selinux) -skey (-nousuid%)" 0 kB [?=>0]

[uninstall    ] sys-apps/pam-login-4.0.14  USE="nls -livecd (-selinux) -skey"  [?]

[blocks b     ] sys-apps/pam-login ("sys-apps/pam-login" is blocking sys-apps/shadow-4.1.4.2-r1)

[blocks b     ] >=sys-apps/shadow-4.0.14-r2 (">=sys-apps/shadow-4.0.14-r2" is blocking sys-apps/pam-login-4.0.14)

[blocks B     ] app-arch/lzma-utils ("app-arch/lzma-utils" is blocking app-arch/xz-utils-4.999.9_beta)

[blocks B     ] app-arch/xz-utils ("app-arch/xz-utils" is blocking app-arch/lzma-utils-4.32.7)

[/size]

Total: 86 packages (79 upgrades, 2 new, 3 in new slots, 2 reinstalls, 1 uninstall), Size of downloads: 65,658 kB

Conflict: 4 blocks (2 unsatisfied)

Portage tree and overlays:

 [0] /usr/portage

 [?] indicates that the source repository could not be determined
```

----------

## SlashBeast

I widzisz, wiekszosc blokow juz poszla precz.

teraz:

```
emerge -C lzma-utils && emerge xz-utils
```

xz-utils zastepuje lzma.

emerge -NuD pam, powinno zmergowac pama i ew. wywalic pam-login (tego juz w portage nawet nie ma). Jak sie wysypie jednak na shadow, wywal pam-login, zaktualizuj pama i juz bedzie grac. Nie wyloguj sie czasem przy wymianie pama, mozesz nie moc sie potem zalogowac (w co watpie).

Na koniec emerge -NuDa world i potem odpal dispatch-conf i podbijaj z GLOWA configi. Biorac pod uwage, ze masz bardzo stary snapszot OpenVZ, pewnie stabilny, a Ty chyba mergujesz niestabilne pakiety, czeka Cie zabawa w migracje stary baselayout na openrc. Powodzenia.

----------

## sindarek

 *SlashBeast wrote:*   

> I widzisz, wiekszosc blokow juz poszla precz.
> 
> teraz:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Skoro tak mówisz ... ale nie mam dobrych wiadomości 

```
emerge -C lzma-utils && emerge xz-utils
```

wywaliło mi chyba cały system

końcówka wygląda tak

```

 * Regenerating GNU info directory index...

 * Processed 98 info files.

sin ~ # emerge -NuD pam

-bash: /usr/bin/emerge: /usr/bin/python: bad interpreter: No such file or directory

```

W tym momencie jestem na etapie stawiania własnego template wg opisu z http://wiki.openvz.org/Gentoo_template_creation

Stawiam na domowym kompie.

Jeśli dobrze mi się wydaje to mogę potem zapisać jego backup, wgrać na vps i odtworzyć .

Ma to szanse działać ?

----------

## SlashBeast

dziwna sprawa, wywalenie lzma nie moglo tego spowodowac. On nie widzi /usr/bin/python

sprawdz 

```
eselect python set 1
```

a jak dalej nie masz /usr/bin/python, zlinkuj tam python-wrapper do python.

Skoro chcesz wrzucic template na vpsa sam, to dlaczego nie uzyjesz gotowego, zbudowanego juz z funtoo?

Uderz do isp, niech doda templaty z funtoo do 'wyboru'. Przeciez to tylko chwila roboty.

----------

## sindarek

 *SlashBeast wrote:*   

> dziwna sprawa, wywalenie lzma nie moglo tego spowodowac. On nie widzi /usr/bin/python
> 
> sprawdz 
> 
> ```
> ...

 

```
eselect python set 1

-bash: /usr/bin/eselect: /bin/bash: bad interpreter: No such file or directory
```

Jeśli masz ochotę dam Ci dostęp ... zobaczysz sobie nawet chyba z własnej ciekawości w czym problem. 

Popsucia nie ma się co obawiać bo system dam Ci zaraz po przywróceniu z rebuildu, tzn z backupu który zrobiłem po odtworzeniu rebiuldu żeby po każdym odtwarzaniu rebiuldu nie uruchamiac sieci z panelu tzn dokładnie to dodałem to zanim zrobiłem backup:

```

rc-update add net.venet0

rc-update add sshd

i reboot z panelu

teraz już przez putty

emerge --sync

eselect profile set 1

Available profile symlink targets:

[1] default/linux/x86/10.0

```

 *SlashBeast wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Skoro chcesz wrzucic template na vpsa sam, to dlaczego nie uzyjesz gotowego, zbudowanego juz z funtoo? 

 

Bo nie mogę wrzucić template. Tylko te co oni mają w ofercie.

Ja chcę zrobić swojego template, zrobić jego backup który potem odtworzę na VPS

Czy mi wyjdzie to pojęcia nie mam ...

 *SlashBeast wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Uderz do isp, niech doda templaty z funtoo do 'wyboru'. Przeciez to tylko chwila roboty.

 

Pisałem kolego że mam problem z template funtoo , nie mogę uruchomić sieci a dokładniej net.venet0

"Musisz" brać poprawkę że "bawię" się gentoo od kliku lat, tzn coś tam kiedyś ze 3-5 razy zbudowałem, 

robiłem wg manuala i było git. Pobawiłem się i koniec.

A teraz przy tym co tu się odgrywa wyrywam sobie resztki włosy z głowy ...

Nie wspomnę już że przez cholerne leczenie niewiele mi włosów zostało ...   :Sad: 

----------

## lsdudi

 *sindarek wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ja chcę zrobić swojego template, zrobić jego backup który potem odtworzę na VPS
> 
> 

 

Złe podejście w gentoo robi sie system pod konkretną maszynę. 

do takich zabaw używa się binarnych dystrybucji

 *sindarek wrote:*   

> 
> 
> "Musisz" brać poprawkę że "bawię" się gentoo od kliku lat, tzn coś tam kiedyś ze 3-5 razy zbudowałem, 
> 
> robiłem wg manuala i było git. Pobawiłem się i koniec.
> ...

 

czyli g*** wiesz,  

użyj systemu który znasz,

----------

## SlashBeast

@lsdudi: Templaty dla VE robic pod konkretna maszyne? Bez przesady.

@sindarek: kupa zabawy z update starego templatu, probowales dac keyword stabilny i wtedy zrobic update a dopiero na koniec ew. na testing przejsc?

----------

## sindarek

"czyli g*** wiesz,

użyj systemu który znasz,"

g*** to spora przesada

ale od początku nie ukrywam że mało wiem

gentoo to linux ktory znam najlepiej

a to że go nie znam super tzn że mam nic nie robić na nim ?

podobno trening czyni mistrza ... prawda ? każdy kiedyś zaczyna

" kupa zabawy z update starego templatu, probowales dac keyword stabilny i wtedy zrobic update a dopiero na koniec ew. na testing przejsc?"

ja nie chcę robić udate ze starego templatu

na kompie domowym już zrobiłem nowe template ze stage, mam jeszcze kilka drobnych problemów ale mam nadzieję że mi pomożecie

do 1 problemu wystawiałem już nowy temat

ale może napiszę jeszcze tu przy okazji oba problemy

1. problem z włączeniem /etc/init.d/sshd start

 * Generating Hostkey...

PRNG is not seeded

pomaga mknod -m 644 /dev/urandom c 1 9 

ale po restarcie serwera znowu ten sam problem

2. problem z wyłączaniem i rebootem

na vps reboot zrywa polaczenie ssh i nie restartuje serwera

domyślam się że chyba potrzebny jest runlevel shutdown ale nie mam pojęcia jak się za to zabrać, czy dobrze się domyślam ?

----------

## Redhot

 *Quote:*   

> 1. problem z włączeniem /etc/init.d/sshd start
> 
> * Generating Hostkey...
> 
> PRNG is not seeded
> ...

 

Spróbuj połączyć 1. z 2.?

Może wyłącza się prawidłowo, tylko ssh już nie wstaje?

----------

## sindarek

 *Quote:*   

> "Spróbuj połączyć 1. z 2.?
> 
> Może wyłącza się prawidłowo, tylko ssh już nie wstaje?"

 

Nie tędy droga

punkt 1 już zrobiłem , trzeba było tak zrobić

etc/conf.d/rc

```
RC_DEVICES="static"

#RC_DEVICE_TARBALL="no" 

```

punkt 2 nie ma z tym nic wspólnego chociaż wiem co masz na mysli

sshd jest dodany do "autostartu"

a widzę że jest problem z wyłączniem ponieważ w panelu wszystko się świeci na zielono tylko pamięć na żółto

więc wisi po reboocie z konsoli

----------

